# UAE visa cancellation paper after exit



## jeet1982 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi friends,
I have been work for a supermarket chain in UAE since 2011 my contract was limited and I resigned from the post last July 2013 after served my 2 years visa against 3 years contract, I got a job in New company and they asked me my cancellation later from the previous company, but my company refused to provide me that an. Provided me the air ticket, I counsultate with my new employer they said you can move we will provide you the visa through mail, well when I was exiting the cancel letter that I provided to me I had to submite to the immigration counter, that supposed I will get next morning by the PRO as he commited to me but later they refused when I reach Home country 
, is it possible my new employer can provide me new visa on the basis of passport scanned cancellation stamp, if not whom I can contact apart from my previous employer to get that cancellation paper? Please suggest me...


----------

